# Wheel size and offest of GPsports S13



## Spartanic (Mar 25, 2004)

Any idea what wheel size and offset this GPsports S13 is running?

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a385/virusluvless/g4-s13-r1024.jpg?t=1208155296


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry buddy. im new but i love that silvia. do you think you could maybe talk to me about some silvias?


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

looks like an 18x9.5 -1 offset in the front with 18x10 in the back with a -5 offset. just a guess tho dont quote me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they're work vs-kf's. and no way thats a 10 in the back with that low of an offset. i'd say no more than 9's in the rear with a +15 offset since the fenders don't look rolled or pulled.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> they're work vs-kf's. and no way thats a 10 in the back with that low of an offset. i'd say no more than 9's in the rear with a +15 offset since the fenders don't look rolled or pulled.


i was just about to say that. +15 offset


----------

